# SMP and Tuition Fees



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So, as an englishman I'm not permitted to attend a scottish university without paying tuition fees, but if I'm French, Dutch or German i can attend for free and the people of the union have to pay for it like it or not.

I'd call that discrimination based on my nationality. What say you!

As for a scottish prime-minister for England i think he should take a walk north of the border!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

There are universities in Scotland now


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

SMP? :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Scottish MP. Not sure who he was on C4.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

My kids uni education has cost me nearly enough to buy an R8 outright (and the last one still has two years to go!). You could say that I am some what pissed off. :x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Educate your kids in England then. What's the issue?

I'm guessing you mean the Scottish National Party too (SNP).


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> There are universities in Scotland now


Teaches them the art of being tight arses!! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Educate your kids in England then. What's the issue?
> 
> I'm guessing you mean the Scottish National Party too (SNP).


No i mean smp Scottish member of parliament. Im referring to the sMP who was interviewed on channel 4.

As far as I'm concerned this is division like any other based on race, religion or NATIONALITY. np with Scotland providing free uni education as long as its to ALL. You as a nation appear to be happy to provide it to the french, or germans why not the english or welsh?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> No i mean smp Scottish member of parliament. Im referring to the sMP who was interviewed on channel 4.


Pedantic point of the day ... I think they're called "MSP" (to their faces anyway).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

happy to be corrected.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> You as a nation appear to be happy to provide it to the french, or germans why not the english or welsh?


I was reading about this very subject in an English newspaper this morning whilst in Leeds. It is not the Scottish Parliment that have decided on this, but it is a European Parliment Law. According to the newspaper, it is not legal for a country to have a law that discriminates against other EU members, but it is legal to have a law that is applied within a Union such as ours.

So if a Scottish student chooses to study in England or Wales or NI (let's not forget that there are four members in our union) he/she will have to pay the full top up fee that applies in that country. In England, this would be Â£3k per year, however an English student studying in Scotland would only pay Â£2.7k per year.

The Scottish Parliment can only enact laws on matter that have been devolved from Westminster including local tax raising abilities. I look forward to you complaining equally loudly if/when the SNP pass the local 3p in the pound tax that only applies to people here.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont see the point of the SP, its a union or its not. :? 
Should be viewed as another local council.

I've not seen the papers, only heard it on the news yesterday. Just think its wrong.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I dont see the point of the SP, its a union or its not. :?
> Should be viewed as another local council.
> 
> I've not seen the papers, only heard it on the news yesterday. Just think its wrong.


Excellent. I can count on your unwavering support if/when the SNP impose a local tax of 3p in the pound then. After all, we are a Union and therefore what goes for one should go for all. Brilliant [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I think it's time to repair Hadrian's wall..... :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

who is being racist now! :evil: , dont have a go at the scots its the politicians that dont have a fucking clue!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> who is being racist now! :evil: , dont have a go at the scots its the politicians that dont have a fucking clue!


Who elected them then. :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Scottish cu nts.  :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vagman said:


> Scottish cu nts.  :roll:


I don't that is necessary or really acceptable.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

vagman said:


> Scottish cu nts.  :roll:


Oh dear - that's not cool vagman! This is the second time tonight that I have awarded this picture to you...










.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish cu nts.  :roll:
> ...


Totally agree with Brett. Your post is completely uncalled for.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i dont mind the the whole english scottish debate as i lived in horley and crawley for a year and all got was hey SCOTTISH hows you? but i didnt mind it so im not a racist but hate people with an opinion but cant back it up!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

racism is uncalled for................... what do you have against the scottish?

jelousy


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It didnt start as a racist debate.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

but it is now toshiba
im not having a go at you dont worry :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We all get generalised or stereotyped based on where we are from, lets just ignore it.


----------

